# Tres Palacios River, Palacios Sea Wall



## shoal me the money2 (Jan 10, 2008)

Caught December, in the river with my son Cole, enjoyed you taking me out on your new boat. Love dad.hahaha!!!!


----------



## shoal me the money2 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Palacios Sea Wall*

Sorry new at this picture stuff.


----------



## bundyducks (Aug 13, 2006)

haw about a bigger pic of your homemade do-net, I likey


----------



## shoal me the money2 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Float Master Wading Basket*

Here's another pic still not getting the size, I want, keeps telling me piture too big. Help!!!!! Got lots more pics, just new at this.


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

I am curious about that do-not also. Pretty neat little setup there.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

picture resizer thingy majiggy! http://www.lan-lord.net/photo_resize.aspx


----------



## FloatmasterII (Jun 11, 2007)

*Floatmasters*

Like the report and pics bro.

All,

The *Floatmaster* is a wadefishing must have, and comes in the "*AS*" series (Artificial Series) as shown, or the "*BS*" Series (Bait Series).

The Artificial Series Consists of the following: 2 rod holders, bump rule to 20", large fish storage net, and tackle box.

The Bait Series Consist of the following: 2 rod holders, bump rule to 20", large fish storage net, tackle box, and large bait bucket.

These are hand made in Sealy Texas, and have been Fishing Guide tested and approved. My clients have fished them all over the coast from Galveston to Baffin bay with great results. Floatmasters are built to be rust free.

Currently have a 3 week backlog due to vendor supplied items.

Please call 1-979-885-6878 if interested.

Regards,

The inventor of the original *Floatmaster*.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

PVC, a pool noodle, a ruler, and a tackle box insert screwed to the top. Add a clothes close hamper net. and your done!


----------



## FloatmasterII (Jun 11, 2007)

*Floatmasters*

Rodwade,

I wish it were as simple and easy as you make it sound.

P.S. Floatation and fishnets are specially ordered made for fishing applications, no clothesline nets used here.

Regards,
Floatmaster


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

I made one similar to that a few years back.














The only difference is mine was designed to hold a cooler.............full of beer, and a dry compartment for my smokes.


----------

